# Word of the Day-Altruistic



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2021)

showing a disinterested and selfless concern for the well-being of others; unselfish.
"it was an entirely altruistic act"


----------



## Alligatorob (May 19, 2021)

Certainly something we all need to do more of, wish I did more.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 19, 2021)

Most CEO's and top level echelon of companies are known for being altruistic when it comes to workers.


----------



## RubyK (May 19, 2021)

I'd be a lot more altruistic if I had a lot more money.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2021)

I don't know if I can be called altruistic or not.


----------

